# question



## mdram (May 6, 2009)

my pup has a new fetish
he likes eating grass, he prefers the clumps that fall from the mower deck. i have a heck of a time keeping them away from him

any help?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't worry about it. Most all dogs eat grass from time to time. No one really knows why. I used to have two Goldens that would really go at it when I was mowing. I don't know if they were trying to eat it before I cut it or thought they were helping me but when I cranked the lawnmower, they would start chomping away.


----------



## mdram (May 6, 2009)

i wasnt worried when it was just unmowed grass, but now he seems to get mad when i stop him from eating the large clumps. im just afraid he'll eat too much and then not enough food, or so much of it with his food he throws it up.

i'll just keep an eye on it for now

guess it better then the brick he tried to chew on


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My 2 Bull Terriers are irregular grass eaters, they go at it like grazing horses, most of the time they do not throw it back up. They just really like grass.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> My 2 Bull Terriers are irregular grass eaters, they go at it like grazing horses, most of the time they do not throw it back up. They just really like grass.


Owen has taken to trying to eat the poisen Ivy in the back yard. I am trying to get it out of the back yard, but there is so much of it and I am allergic to it that it almost seems pointless and a never ending task!
I am ok with the grass eating, but when it comes down to the ivy, That is just not good!! Wouldn't worry about the grass, it probably just tasts sweet to him. Keep an eye out for anything that you don't want to see in his behavior and 'the out box' and you should all be fine!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Aten grass iz ok but smokin it iz a no no - unlesin itz fer medicinal purposes.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just laughing outside at three of my dogs! I was like ok I have cattle here! The three of them were in the same spot eating or gee grazing on the grass! It was tooooo funny! Grass willnot hurt them! But it is funny watching them pretend they are cattle haha!:biggrin:


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Our dogs sometimes eat grass too-drives me nuts. Wife (who knows all?) says not to worry though, sometimes they like it & sometimes they eat it when they have an upset stomach or something. Sometimes they throw it up & sometimes not. When they do eat a lot of grass we try not to let them drink too much water though. You can tell in the stool when they've been at it too.:smile:


----------

